# Countdown to Orlando/OLCC and Internet ??



## Leturno (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all,

We are leaving next weekend for our two week stay in Orange Lake. I believe my wife already called and asked that both families condos be near to eachother (sharing transportation as advised on TUG) and we are hoping for North Village because we got lots of little kids. But I will absolutely need internet access when I am down there. Calls to Orange Lake and they tell us it is $100 a week, doesn't this sound steep to anybody but me? Is there a reliable McDonald's, Starbuck's or Library with internet access available near by?

Any other last minute OLCC advise would greatly be appreciated.

Scott


----------



## ajsmithtx (Mar 5, 2006)

Follow the telephone directions posted in your room, and you will find that you can access the internet free of charge.

Enjoy your time in Orlando.

76 days 11 hours and 7 minutes till we return to OLCC.


----------



## lucillec (Mar 5, 2006)

I have used dialup to access the internet in the room..but you must use an ORLANDO access number NOT KISSIMMEE..which incurs a long distance charge....I always check with the resort operator to verify it is a local number.. perhaps that will work for you..then it is free...you can always then buy some high speed access from them at the cafe..I believe it is 15.00 per day..i believe the North Village units have a desk and dataport in the master bedroom.


----------



## onthego (Mar 5, 2006)

There is a library with internet access about 1 mile west on 192.  Next to Publix.


----------



## umbluegray (Mar 5, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> We are leaving next weekend for our two week stay in Orange Lake. I believe my wife already called and asked that both families condos be near to eachother (sharing transportation as advised on TUG) and we are hoping for North Village because we got lots of little kids. But I will absolutely need internet access when I am down there. Calls to Orange Lake and they tell us it is $100 a week, doesn't this sound steep to anybody but me? Is there a reliable McDonald's, Starbuck's or Library with internet access available near by?
> 
> ...



Scott,

We stayed at OLCC for 2 weeks last May. You're going to have a great time and you're going to love the resort!

I didn't have to conduct business; all I needed was e-mail access, so I used dial-up in the room. I was surprised by the phone bill, but not shocked.

We played putt-putt, went to the "beach" at the lake behind the club house, enjoyed the pool at Splash Lagoon and took a nice walk around the North Village where we stayed. At the time my daughter was 5. She had so much fun doing all those things. She really liked walking around looking at the tall birds.   

We spent so much time at WDW we didn't get to experience OLCC's amenities to the extent that I would have liked.

I can honestly say every OLCC employee we encountered was courteous, friendly and helpful. My parents went with us and my mom needed an electric scooter. The guys at the warehouse were really great. They took care of us. Apparently baby beds and high chairs are in high demand. They made sure we got what we needed.

Just an FYI... I timed the drive from OLCC to WDW. Never did it take more than 20 minutes to get from parking spot to parking spot. Very convenient.

Next time I'm going to try a shortcut.

OLCC is to the west (left) of the picture below. Instead of taking Irlo Bronson (aka 530 or 192) southeast to World Drive, I'm going to take Black Lake Rd (at the green arrow) and then the access road that heads north toward Animal Kingdom Lodge. It looks like it connects to Osceola Pkwy. 

If that doesn't work then I'll take Irlo Bronson to Sherberth and go north to Osceola Pkwy.

I want to see if there's a way to avoid the traffic on Irlo Bronson heading to WDW's World Drive.






Anyway, I know I didn't go into too much detail about the internet connectivity. You can check OLCC's site for info on Internet, business & mail services.

Oh, and OLCC's Disney Planning Center is a great time-saver. You can purchase tickets here instead of having to stand in line at WDW. However, if you order tickets on-line from WDW you'll have to pick them up at WDW. The on-site Disney Planning Center won't be able to get those for you.

I hope your family has a great time. If you have any questions feel free to ask here or PM me. BTW, don't own at OLCC -- yet.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 5, 2006)

Scott,
If you have dial up you can access from the unit.  When you check-in ask for a list of phone number exchanges. It will tell you what areas are free or toll.  If you don't have dial up, you could get an AOL or WalMart trial disk.  I use Peoples PC and didn't have any trouble logging on.

Have Fun!!


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 5, 2006)

The short cut is much faster!    And the Disney Planning Center can, and will happily take care of your onsite dining ressies too.


----------



## umbluegray (Mar 5, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> The short cut is much faster!    And the Disney Planning Center can, and will happily take care of your onsite dining ressies too.



Vickie,

Do you mean the 1st one from Black Lake via the service road up to Animal Kingdom Lodge? Is that a valid shortcut?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 5, 2006)

(whispering)......that's the one!  We have used it for a long time.   It's a secret.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 6, 2006)

umbluegray said:
			
		

> Vickie,
> 
> Do you mean the 1st one from Black Lake via the service road up to Animal Kingdom Lodge? Is that a valid shortcut?


Yep, that's the one as Vickie says.  Or just just go directly to Sherbeth Road from Black Lake Road.  It's so easy, just the East Orange Blvd Exit, take a left at the stoplight exiting OLCC, at the next light take a left (you are on Black Lake Road), keep going straight until you hit a stop sign, at the stop sign take a left (you are now on Sherbeth Road), keep driving straight until you hit a stop sign (you are now on Disney property).  To go the Animal Kingdom Lodge, take a left but if you wish to go to the parks, DownTown Disney, take a right.  If you wish to go to the Animal Kingdom, get into the left lane as you will see the Animal Kingdom parking lot on the left within a couple minutes - just take the exit and you are there.  For the others, just go straight until you see the sign for the parks, or go straight and you will run into DTD (you wll also see the signs for the waterparks).  Now if only they extended Black Lake Road to OLCC 

I always use dialup at OLCC.  The key thing to remember is that you are on the Orlando exchange and I've never been charged for using local Orlando numbers.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 9, 2006)

*Tuggers Rock*

Thank you for all your help. The short cut ( oops.. whispering ) the shortcut sounds like a good thing to use.

We will make use of the dial up but I may need broadband or wireless connection from time to time. I support servers at my work and I have remote access to work on them if something goes wrong. I been told the remote access is murder over a dial up connection. I will have to check out that library. 

I think I will tell my boss that he will be paying for the internet access for the weeks I am down there since I only need it for work. (Yuck, why am I worried about work when I am on vacation?!)

Scott


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 9, 2006)

Scott, the internet cafe is expensive.   But since it would be a legitimate expense for your employer....that's the source I personally would use.  It's a nice little cafe too.


----------



## umbluegray (Mar 10, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your help. The short cut ( oops.. whispering ) the shortcut sounds like a good thing to use.
> 
> We will make use of the dial up but I may need broadband or wireless connection from time to time. I support servers at my work and I have remote access to work on them if something goes wrong. I been told the remote access is murder over a dial up connection. I will have to check out that library.
> 
> ...



You support servers? You never get a vacation then.

I'm lucky. I just write the code that runs on the servers.


----------



## Vodo (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the library may be a bit more than a mile away, but it's not very far.  It's located on 192 just shy of Highway 27.  By the way, if you need a Super Wal-Mart, there's one on 27 just around the corner from 192 (go right on 27).  There's also an internet cafe across the street from the library ($5/hour).  The library limits you to an hour and there's often a short wait, but it's not bad.  We use it frequently whenever we're next door at Summer Bay.

Whispering now, the shortcut mentioned before is particularly convenient for Animal Kingdom.  You come out a mere U-turn away from the entrance.

Cindy


----------



## Leturno (Mar 10, 2006)

umbluegray said:
			
		

> You support servers? You never get a vacation then.
> 
> I'm lucky. I just write the code that runs on the servers.



You are lucky! It's always the servers fault or the networks fault so go and enjoy your vacation! 

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Mar 10, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I think the library may be a bit more than a mile away, but it's not very far.  It's located on 192 just shy of Highway 27.  By the way, if you need a Super Wal-Mart, there's one on 27 just around the corner from 192 (go right on 27).  There's also an internet cafe across the street from the library ($5/hour).  The library limits you to an hour and there's often a short wait, but it's not bad.  We use it frequently whenever we're next door at Summer Bay.
> 
> Whispering now, the shortcut mentioned before is particularly convenient for Animal Kingdom.  You come out a mere U-turn away from the entrance.
> 
> Cindy



Oh, thank you for the tip on the internet cafe, that may be the place I need. I have a laptop with wireless connection. I couldn't just use the libraries systems.

Thanks again for the Internet Cafe tip!

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Mar 14, 2006)

*Well I bit the bullet!*

I bit the bullet and went with the Orange Lake internet access. It is only available in the West Club house, I am using it now. For wireless laptop connectiveity it is $50 for 7 days which is better then the $100 I was expecting. With two weeks to go in my MBA and possible work related needs I didn't want to have to go traveling out on RT 192 every time I needed to connect. The access is said it is available until 11pm but yesterday as I was breaking down at 11pm other people were just setting up. I think perhaps the Internet Cafe is just open only to 11pm but perhaps the wireless connection goes longer (24 hrs perhaps, hopefully I will not need to know.) 

Thanks for all your help on info on the internet. Next week I still may try to use my parents connection at Sable Palms but traffic is murder this week, I don't think it will be worth it unless I am going there to visit and want to work while visiting?? I think I will leave my school work for after the kids go to bed.

Well all, if you need any more info let me know. I will check back later in the week and try to get your questions answered.

Scott


----------

